# A Verse From Baba Bulleh Shah



## Nadeem (Mar 17, 2007)

*Rab banday vich aivey vasda,
Jinve kapde vich roo*
*Aape aap noo waja maarey*
*Aap kare hoo hoo*

*Baba Bulleh Shah*


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------



## drkhalsa (Mar 17, 2007)

​ _You alone exist; I do not, O Beloved! 
    You alone exist, I do not!_
_Like the shadow of a house in ruins, 
    I revolve in my own mind. 
    If I speak, you speak with me: 
    If I am silent, you are in my mind. 
    If I sleep, you sleep with me: 
    If I walk, you are along my path. 
    Oh Bulleh, the spouse has come to my house: 
    My life is a sacrifice unto Him. 
    You alone exist; I do not, O Beloved! _


----------

